
Draft Trump Executive Order: Limiting Legal Immigration - benchtobedside
http://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2017/1/25/14390106/leaked-drafts-trump-immigrants-executive-order
======
benchtobedside
Direct link to the PDF scan: [https://cdn0.vox-
cdn.com/uploads/chorus_asset/file/7872567/P...](https://cdn0.vox-
cdn.com/uploads/chorus_asset/file/7872567/Protecting_American_Jobs_and_Workers_by_Strengthening_the_Integrity_of_Foreign_Worker_Visa_Programs.0.pdf)

